# Current Michigan County ORV Information



## hitechman

Lots of hours in this compiling information..........I can't vouch for the accuracy of some information, or if more current information is available. 

I've checked out a lot of sources to get the most current information available, and provided the links where that information was obtained.

Hopefully this can be made a sticky, and I will uppdate it as more information comes in.

I need everyone's help.............please send me any current information (county government links, newspaper articles, ATV websites, etc.) you have on the ATV situation for any of the counties listed (all counties covered under the current law are listed), and I will update that information.

Steve


*Current Michigan County ORV/ATV Laws​*(updated 4/30/09 @ 10:52pm)​
Some counties have very limited road access, and some townships allow no use at all. Be sure to check all local laws in that county before riding on the roadsides.

*Upper Penninsula*

*County-------------------Recent Information-------------------------------Websites*

*Alger* No Recent Information (Old Law-2005) http://www.algersorva.com/trails.htm http://www.michigantrails.us/atv-michigan-trail-maps.html 

*Baraga* Under ConsiderationVote 5-11-09	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Chippewa* Adopted 10-13-08 http://www.chippewacountymi.gov/Web_Page_Stuff/ORV ordinancec.pdf 

*Delta* Adopted 9-24-08	http://www.deltacountymi.org/county_board_docs2008/23-09-24-08.htm 

*Dickinson* Adopted 10-27-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Gogebic* Adopted 10-22-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Houghton* Adopted 10-21-08	http://www.houghtoncountyroads.org/info-orv.shtml 

*Iron* Adopted 12-23-08	http://www.iron.org/edc/gov-sheriff-ordinance-orv.php (old, but current)

*Keweenaw* Adopted 12-17-08	http://www.keweenawatvclub.com/KeweenawcountyORVordinance.htm 

*Luce* Adopted 11-13-2008	http://www.sorvalc.com/ 

*Mackinac	*Adopted 10-9-08	http://www.mackinaccounty.net/compo...4.125.95.132/search?q=cache:...ient=firefox-a (*download*)

*Marquette* Adopted 11-18-08	http://www.co.marquette.mi.us/information/ORVORD103.pdf 

*Menominee* Adopted 12-23-2008	http://www.menomineecounty.com/i_menominee/d/orv_ordinance_final.pdf 

*Ontonagon* Adopted 10-21-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Schoolcraft* Adopted 10-21-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Lower Penninsula*

*County-----------------Recent Information--------------------------------Websites*

*Alcona* Final Hearing 5-20-09	http://www.alconacountymi.com/compo...ew/Itemid,42/gid,79/orderby,dmdate_published/ 

*Alpena* Adopted 10-28-08	http://www.alpenacounty.org/Ordinances/ORV Ordinance.PDF 

*Antrim* Left Up To Townships (4-2009)	

*Arenac* Adopted 10-14-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Benzie* Rejected (2008)Being Reconsidered (4-2009)	http://www.johndee.com/discuss/messages/78787/103169.html?1238602049 

*Charlevoix* Adopted 4-9-09	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Cheboygan* Under ConsiderationHearing 6-9-09	

*Clare* Adopted 10-15-08	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Crawford* Adopted 4-15-09	http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?p=71513#post71513 

*Emmet* Rejected (3-09)	

*Galdwin* Adopted 3-10-09	http://www.gladwinco.com/Postings/ORVOrdinance.pdf 

*Grand Traverse* Under Consideration (4-2009)	http://www.johndee.com/discuss/messages/78787/103169.html?1238602049 

*Huron* Awaiting State Addition to PA 240 (4-28-09)	http://www.michigansthumb.com/articles/2009/04/30/news/local_news/doc49f718e5ebc03571449777.txt 

*Iosco* Adopted 1-7-09	http://iosco.m33access.com/clerk/bocminutes/minutes_010709.htm 09-010

*Kalkaska* Adopted 4-1-09	http://www.kalkaskacounty.net/downloads/microsoft_word_20091_orv_ordinance.pdf 

*Lake* Under ConsiderationHearing on 5-5-08	http://lakecountyorv.com/Home_Page.php 

*Leelanau* Rejected (2008)Being Reconsidered (4-09)	http://www.johndee.com/discuss/messages/78787/103169.html?1238602049 

*Manistee* Rejected 4-28-09	http://www.manisteecountymi.gov/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=99&Itemid=191 (4-28-09 board minutes)

*Mason* Resolution to Develop Ordinance (4-14-09)	http://www.masoncounty.net/documents/Board of Commissioners/April 2009 Board.pdf 

*Missaukee* Adopted 10-14-08	http://www.missaukee.org/docs/101408.htm

*Montmorency* Under ConsiderationHearing 4-28-09	http://www.montmorencycountymichigan.us/ORV ORDINANCE.pdf 

*Ogemaw* Adopted 9-11-08	http://www.ogemawcountymi.gov/forms/28-070720ogemaw-orv ordinance.pdf 

*Osceola* Adopted 11-4-08	http://www.osceola-county.org/County of Osceola - ORV Ordinance 2008.pdf 

*Oscoda* Adopted 4-14-09	http://www.oscodacountymi.com/Official 04.14.09.pdf 2009-116/117

*Otsego* Under Consideration (4-08)	

*Presque Isle* Adopted 1-9-09	http://www.presqueislesheriff.com/orv ordinance.html (old, but current)

*Roscommon* Adopted 10-8-08	http://www.rcrc.charterinternet.com/ORV ORDINANCE.HTML 

*St. Clair* Awaiting State Addition to PA 240 (4-20-09)	http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2009-2010/billanalysis/House/pdf/2009-HLA-4507-3.pdf 

*Sanilac* Awaiting State Addition to PA 240 (4-20-09)	http://thetimesherald.com/ (4/12/09)

*Tuscola* Awaiting State Addition to PA 240 (4-20-09)	http://www.tuscolatoday.com/news/2009/apr/20/orvs-along-roadway/ 

*Wexford* Adopted 4-15-09	http://www.wexfordcounty.org/Commissioners/Minutes/tabid/4251/Default.aspx (see 4/15/09 board minutes)


----------



## williewater99

:coolgleam Thanks for the info, HT. I just emailed my rep. to support the bill for inclusion of the four "Thumb" counties. I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## IN2DEAP2

Thank Yoy for your work, Ive tried to read the info from Oscoda County but Im not a member of the ATV club that has the info and it costs $25 to join so if you have any place else I can read up on this let me know please. Thanks again I cant find this on the net but then the computer is not me friendly.......JACK


----------



## CAMODIAK

we also provide the info. i took it down and as we too are redoing it as some info was out dated. it sits on the homepage.


----------



## hitechman

CAMODIAK said:


> we also provide the info. i took it down and as we too are redoing it as some info was out dated. it sits on the homepage.



Yes, Sir.................your site (WWW.ATVOFFROAD.NET) is a *great* site for ATV info for Michigan. You will notice that many of my "verification" website links point to your pages. Every ATV'r needs to pop over to ATVOFFROAD and check it out.......a great bunch of people willing help anyone out with an ATV question.

Cam.....I got the idea to do this from your site, but information was not complete, some was outdated, and some was just innaccurate. Much of it was piecemeal...............some here and some there. I never did find one page with everything on it. There have also been many different threads on MS.com in many different forums. My objective was to bring this all to one place.

I've listed what I have found, and as of what date, and a link to a web page that backs up my data (although some are very weak).

I plan to keep this information updated on a regular basis...................I'm open to suggestions, and would love to have all of you send me any links to pages about that counties particular ATV ordinance. I'd eventually like to post a link to each county, but many do not post this information on the internet.

Steve


----------



## Steve

That figures that my county (Manistee) would reject it.


----------



## Hugle

I realize I/we are new on here. We have been active in Otsego County and could use some help. Otsego County is having all the individual townships submit which roads they want open or closed before it adopts its ordinance. Right now, all but 2 twps are opening up roads. Some are opening all their roads, other are closing a few. BUT, the 2 townships that so far have closed everything are Elmira Twp. and Otsego Lake Twp. We still have time to discuss this with those townships. That is why we need your help. 

Here is a link to the County's proposed ordinance:

Well guess I can't post the URL to the ordinance - maybe somebody with more post could help me out.

Elmira Township boarders Charlevoix County and Antrim. Charlevoix County is opening all but 6 of their roads. To the East of Elmira Township is Livingston Township. They have opened all but a hand full of their roads. 2 of those roads they closed only because Elmira township told them they are closing their parts of that road. Livingston Township's planning committee is meeting on Tuesday May 12th at 7pm. One of the roads Livingston County closed makes crossing I-75 a really long journey. Livingston Township's planning committee is meeting on Tuesday May 12th at 7pm. One of the roads Livingston County closed makes crossing I-75 a really long journey. We are hoping that they reconsider those roads. 

To give you a quick history on how Elmira Township works, they decided to vote on this ordinance and posted a notice (sticky note) on their township hall door 18 hours before they held their meeting. They then held their meeting at 7 AM the next morning, with only their friends showing up against opening roads. Imagine that! We found out about the meeting after it happened when we saw their decision posted on the Otsego County Website. 

Long story short, Elmira Townships is going to look at their decision one last time on Thursday, May 14th at 6pm at the Elmira township hall. If anybody is free for a couple hours that night and wants to come to the meeting, we would appreciate it. 

The County's next meeting regarding this is Tuesday May 26th at 9:30am. All the Townships are to have their info in by then.


----------



## hitechman

Otsego County Proposed ORV Ordinance: http://www.otsegocountymi.gov/uploads/ORV-Ordinance-Web.pdf

Steve


----------



## hitechman

Well.................I've asked for permission to edit the first post in this thread and received no reply.

I'm finding updates coming in at 2-3 per week. I really do not want to make new posts at the end of this thread everytime a change comes in........it would be convenient to just edit the first post with the current information, and every one would not have to go through the whole thread to get the updated info.

I guess MS doesn't want the traffic, so I'll be posting the information on another site where I will have access to edit it as changes come in.

Steve


----------



## hitechman

Read about it here: http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=44486&newsgroup_id=

Decision will be left up to the townships.


----------



## 8nchuck

[SIZE=+1]*News Summary - May 6, 2009 Edition*[/SIZE] 
*ORV ordinance is approved by County Board* 
- _by Jim Young_ 
After listening to opposing viewpoints of residents about the new ORV ordinance at a public hearing on April 28, Montmorency County Commissioners voted to adopt the ordinance that will allow ORV travel on county roads. 
Input from the townships, Village of Hillman and road commission was considered in the drafting of the ordinance written in compliance with a state law recently passed which nullified the countys previous ordinance. 
The new ordinance prohibits use of ORVs along state and federal highways. Riders age 12-16 can only operate along roads under the visual supervision of a parent or guardian and after having achieved a safety certificate. 
The ordinance provides for helmet and seatbelt use. ORVs must travel no faster than 25 mph, with the flow of traffic, in single file and in a way that doesnt obstruct traffic. Lights must be used at night or in poor visibility, and the ordinance requires use of a spring-loaded throttle, spark arrestor muffler and compliance with noise emission standards. 
ORVs are to travel on the far right side of the improved portion of the road and not in ditches. Only ingress and egress are allowed in subdivisions and residential areas. Forest roads are closed unless posted open. 
Larry Marsten, Lewiston, said the county already has 190 miles of established ORV trails. 
"I cant see the reason to open up the streets to make this county an ORV theme park where there are no user fees other than an ORV sticker," Marsten said. "There are going to be damages and accidents. Whos going to pay the tab?" 
The economic benefits of allowing ORV travel are too significant to ignore, according to Mark Sorensen, Hillman. ORV users appreciate not having to trailer their machines, he said. 
"Any time you can bring a dollar into the community, it spreads around six or seven times," Sorensen said. "Its a good ordinance, and we need it." 
Brian Mitchell, Atlanta, said theres no way to enforce the ordinance, and calling the sheriff department for every violation spotted would take deputies away from more pressing matters. He said his property has already been broken into 18 times. 
"The ordinance is great, but it doesnt do anything to address the issue of property damage," Mitchell said. 
The county has a history of ORV use and Mike Stevenson, Atlanta, said the new ordinance is an improvement and will result in fewer hazards. He said the set speed limit and need for certification or licensing are a plus. 
"I think it does a lot to enhance safety. I fail to see the downside of it," Stevenson said. 
Liability relief is available, said Dick Ranney, Sand Lake, who helped draft the state ordinance to help manage the 400,000 ORVs in Michigan. The minimum for environmental damages increased from $50 to $250, he said, and the fee for an ORV sticker will probably go from $16 to $30. Following the public hearing, commissioners at a special meeting adopted the new ordinance with the addition of a one-year sunset clause that will provide for regular review of the ordinance. The board also passed a motion in favor of paying $407 for signage to be posted by the road commission.


----------



## woodie slayer

passed may 12,2009
opened county roads
oscodacountymi.com

that's all i know


----------



## hitechman

Oscoda County ORV Ordinance: http://oscodacountymi.com/Proposed ORV Ordinance.pdf

Steve


----------



## hitechman

The whole story: http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=44498&newsgroup_id=

Steve


----------



## Hugle

Well all I have to say is my township is in sad shape! 

The people had a 3 to 1 in favor opinion of opening up roads in our township. And our board voted to keep all of them closed!

SAD, SAD, SAD....... They definitely forgot who elected them!

Anybody now if/how we can get the county to over rule our township? 

Otsego County's next meeting Tuesday May 26th 9:30 am.


----------



## hitechman

Even if the county adopts, I believe individual townships can opt out. I know if the county does not adopt, then the townships can adopt their own ordinance after Jyly 17, 2009.

Steve


----------



## hitechman

hitechman said:


> Well.................I've asked for permission to edit the first post in this thread and received no reply. I'm finding updates coming in at 2-3 per week.


I'm keeping the information updated as it comes in on our sportsmans club website...................click on the ORV link to get the more current and up to date information.

Current and Updated ORV Information by Michigan County


Steve


----------



## bradymsu

hitechman said:


> Even if the county adopts, I believe individual townships can opt out. I know if the county does not adopt, then the townships can adopt their own ordinance after Jyly 17, 2009.
> 
> Steve


1. Townships can opt out as soon as a county adopts an ordinance. After July 23, 2009, a township can pass its own ordinance.

2. Lake County passed their ordinance this week. Only some of the roads in the county are open.

3. Both Roscommon and Oscoda counties rescinded their previously passed ordinances this week that had only opened portions of the counties. Both counties adopted new ordinances opening all county roads.

4. The 2009 ORV legislation as introduced will allow any county in the state, not just northern counties, to open county roads to ORVs. The bills will be introduced in about six weeks. There is no guarantee this language will remain in the bills.


----------



## wally-eye

Any *new *updates to speak about?????


----------



## hitechman

in some of the counties that rejected a county-wide ordinance. Some of the local townships are considering passing their own ordinance.

One example here: Sherman Township, Mason County.

Steve


----------

